# Recommendations for company to sort out water ingress ?



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello
We have a small area of water ingress just at the top corner area in the bed above cab, due to the freeze/thaw weather we are having. I am looking to get recommendations of a company that will have a look and sort it out. We have decided that we are not going to touch it in case we make it worse!
We are in Edinburgh but we would be willing to travel for a really good job.
Thanks
Viks


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

This is not a recommendation, just a pointer, The Mill Garage, Station Rd., Duns, Berwickshire. tel 01361 883744
www.millgaragecoachworks.co.uk.
I have taken this info from Jan. issue of MMM mag page 210. 
Hope it is of some help.
viator


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I assume you have a Benimar. 
In the first instance I would investigate your nearest coach-building specialist to check out whether it is an actual leak or a by-product of the recent weather. Looking at the internet, the following companies appear to have given themselves decent credentials and could be worth contacting. www.mlvs.co.uk/ www.motorhomesscotland.com/ 
I hope you are wrong about a leak but do not leave it to heal itself. 
A reputable company will have specialist equipment to detect damp problems and give you a full report before carrying out any work. 
Good Luck! 
Alan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Our motorhome is, as I type, at C & S Caravans Accrington having a repair due to water ingress as a result of frost. It happened 3 days before the end of our warranty. Phew!!!!

Discover at Coppull use C & S for all their warranty work and previously we had excellent work done as a result of a Heki with water ingress around the winding mechanism. 

I would recommend them however realise it is quite a way from Edinburgh.

Jan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am sure you will find somewhere fairly local but if not, there is the Caravan Clinic in Gateshead if you are stuck. You can pm me for details if needed.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

747 said:


> I am sure you will find somewhere fairly local but if not, there is the Caravan Clinic in Gateshead if you are stuck. You can pm me for details if needed.


Have you ever used them for any repair work. I have bought bits and pieces off them and wondered what their work was like just in case .as the nearest swift workshop is a no go area for me.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

geordie01 said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you will find somewhere fairly local but if not, there is the Caravan Clinic in Gateshead if you are stuck. You can pm me for details if needed.
> ...


Yes.

You have a pm.


----------

